# Ann Arbor MI gaming group seeking player(s)



## brehobit (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello,

Seeking gamers in Ann Arbor MI.

Our gaming group has been shrunk due to travel and other changes leaving us with only 4.  We play mostly 3.5 D&D (Eberron currently) and play board games when not everyone can make it (Settlers, WizWar, or other fairly short games etc.)  The group has been aged 16, 25, 35, 36, 47, 47 though our 16 year-old and one 47 year-old have left due to work (the 16-year old just for the Summer).

We play on the North side of Ann Arbor, generally on a Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday night.  We generally play weekly from 6 to 10ish.  The house we play at has cats (if you have an allergy) and 2 kids (in case that bothers you though they generally leave us alone other than saying goodnight).  

I can be reached at brehob.located.gmail.com (replace .located. with @). 

Mark


----------



## brehobit (Aug 6, 2006)

We've actually recovered one player (back early from summer work) but would still be interested in adding one more (5 of us total at the moment).

If interested feel free to contact me.

Mark


----------



## brehobit (Sep 2, 2006)

One bump for the new school year.

We are starting a new Eberron game shortly...

With people moving, we are down to a group of 4 and would really like one or maybe two others.


Mark


----------



## HarinTeb (Sep 17, 2006)

*I'm in AA*

I'm interested in playing, but I'm starting my second year of law school at Ave MAria School of Law here in town and that impacts my availability something like twice a month would be good... I dunno if that fits with your game or not

anyway I"m fairly new to RPG's (been limited to events at this years GenCon pretty much) so thats also a factor.


----------

